# Looking for Sputnik Plans



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any plans for building a sputnik trap?

Litewings


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

i've always wondered how well the sputnik system works, i would think that the birds coould just fly out


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

I have one on my loft. And it seems that the landing board is to high for them to hop out and they cant fit if they spread their wings. Works for me.


Ryan S.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I have 3 on my loft and they are great if you use E-timers.  I still have a manual timer, but they can be great for that as well.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

This is not plans for a Sputnik, but it gives a good idea of angles of a drop in trap. If you fastened one of these at an angle to the top of a box, i think you might be halfway to building a Sputnik, just an idea
http://www.racingbirds.com/acces5.html


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Wonword. I'll think about this design.
Litewings


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

*sputnik*

Hi litewings, I seen a sputnik made out of wood instead of the usual metal types, i don't have the measurements but from th picture you maybe can get an idea. I am going to make one myself to put n the aviary.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> Hi litewings, I seen a sputnik made out of wood instead of the usual metal types, i don't have the measurements but from th picture you maybe can get an idea. I am going to make one myself to put n the aviary.


wow, thats a beautiful small loft! where did you find these pictures?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

*loft pictures*

Hi wonword, i got the pictures of a ebay site these lofts are for sale there. they do look good for a small loft, i think they are selling for £375. not bad for it i thought.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> Hi wonword, i got the pictures of a ebay site these lofts are for sale there. they do look good for a small loft, i think they are selling for £375. not bad for it i thought.


cool, thats not bad! that would be equivalent to like $750 i think?


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks jojo67,
That's what I had in mind.
Litewings


----------

